# Which version of Tetris is your favorite?



## Vladimir (Apr 15, 2012)

I am a big Tetris fan (that doesn't mean im good, i suck actually), and i just wanted to know, which version of Tetris is the favorite one of all the people here on GBAtemp.

My favorite versions are;

1.- Tetris Tengen
2.- Tetris Magical Challenge
3.- Tetris DS (when i had my DS  )

From those 3... i think i'd pick the Tengen one. Just because of the music. The version i play the most, is the PSP one (the PSP is the portable console i currently use).

Also, Tetris Battle of facebook, is pretty good, but, sadly, the cash system screws it a lot. There should be a PC Tetris Online at a retail price with multiplayer, i would so buy it.

As usual, please excuse my english.


----------



## Tom Bombadildo (Apr 15, 2012)

The original Tetris is the only Tetris I need


----------



## Schizoanalysis (Apr 15, 2012)

I had the original B&W Gameboy one. I'll pick that. Great music.


----------



## Kioku_Dreams (Apr 15, 2012)

The one that allows me to play wherever I am. >> Classic/Marathon mode is all I need, don't much care for what the name of the game is.


----------



## regnad (Apr 15, 2012)

No contest for me: GB Color Tetris DX.

Best "feel" of them all. And, when you come down to it, that's what's really important. Endless rotation, shadows, Mickey Mouses, these are all just distracting bells and whistles.


----------



## updowners (Apr 15, 2012)

Nullpomino because instant line clears and adjustable DAS won't slow down the player.


----------



## mysticwaterfall (Apr 15, 2012)

Either original gameboy tetris or tetris party deluxe. None of the other tetris games have ever done anything for me.


----------



## elgarta (Apr 15, 2012)

M.A.M.E 

http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=SilsEs92PnE

I kind of enjoyed the "Clear X number of blocks to move to the next level" style play for some reason. I love tetris as we know it, but this one has just kind of stuck with me.

Btw, I am disapointed that nobody has come here shouting out praise for Tetrisphere >.>;


----------



## MelodieOctavia (Apr 15, 2012)

The Gameboy original and Tetris DS are my favorites.


----------



## ZAFDeltaForce (Apr 15, 2012)

Tetris DS


----------



## Fudge (Apr 15, 2012)

Tetris Party (WiiWare) (Deluxe was bad on both Wii and DS


----------



## FAST6191 (Apr 15, 2012)

http://gbatemp.net/topic/295199-gbatemp-game-of-the-week-week-4/

Several way tie for me between those* (minus deluxe as it was not bad per se but not a patch on the others) and minna no soft tetris on the GBA (I do actually own a copy of it as well- Tetris advance/worlds ). If I can I will also add nes tetris 2 (SNES version was good and maybe even better but NES was what I had).

I do keep meaning to try the PSP mini tetris though as I hear good things about it. Regarding the GB and DX enhanced versions they are good and have aged fantastically but the others here outclass them.

*to save people clicking the link tetris DS, tetris the grand masters (DS homebrew- taken out by a C&D but you can still find it), lockjaw ( http://pineight.com/lj/ - I mainly played the GBA version but the DS version is stunning too) and tetris deluxe.

Although I do like the others more Tetris DS vs mode is without a doubt my most played DS game several thousand hours at this stage probably (I play it when watching films and such).


----------



## Forstride (Apr 15, 2012)

Tetris DS.  The new modes were pretty cool, and I loved the whole emphasis on NES games with them.


----------



## Guild McCommunist (Apr 15, 2012)

Tetris Party for the Wii.

Good amount of modes, plus online play was really good. Definitely one of the best buys for your WiiWare.

For a portable, probably Tetris for the PSP and Tetris for the original, scroll wheel iPod. The scroll wheel was fucking awesome once you got a hang of it.


----------



## Deleted-236924 (Apr 15, 2012)

This one:


----------



## Sora de Eclaune (Apr 15, 2012)

Tetrid, as Tetris isn't much of a challenge anymore.


----------



## Nah3DS (Apr 15, 2012)

Pingouin7 said:


> This one:



same here, I still have my old cartridge


----------



## Deleted-236924 (Apr 15, 2012)

Oh, and...

http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=8edwWVSHsrY

This is pretty nice as well.


----------



## Todderbert (Apr 15, 2012)

My favorite:


----------



## Deleted_171835 (Apr 15, 2012)

Although nostalgia makes me want to pick Tetris (Gameboy).


----------



## Lily (Apr 15, 2012)

*Tetris DX for GBC* is probably my all-time favourite. The *PSP Mini* version of Tetris and the *PS3 PSN* version of Tetris are high on my list this generation though, for some truly awesome modes and the fun factor. I thought that Tetris DS was awful, and that Tetris Party Deluxe was actually more fun. Even with The Grand Master homebrew, I felt the DS didn't really get a great Tetris game, which is a shame.


----------



## Vladimir (Apr 15, 2012)

Lily said:


> *Tetris DX for GBC* is probably my all-time favourite. The *PSP Mini* version of Tetris and the *PS3 PSN* version of Tetris are high on my list this generation though, for some truly awesome modes and the fun factor. I thought that Tetris DS was awful, and that Tetris Party Deluxe was actually more fun. Even with The Grand Master homebrew, I felt the DS didn't really get a great Tetris game, which is a shame.



You think Nintendo DS didn't got a decent Tetris? You should take a look at the Gameboy Advance lol, the only available commercial tetris it got was Tetris Worlds, which in my opinion, is the worst tetris EVER made.


----------



## thiefb0ss (Apr 15, 2012)

Original Tetris for the NES. I picked up the original Russian version at a thrift store the other day.


----------



## Gahars (Apr 15, 2012)

I can't say I have any real preference; as long as it's still Tetris, then it's good enough for me. 

I think it speaks well of a game when even a version made for desktops is addicting as balls.


----------



## Dingoo-fan 32 (Apr 15, 2012)

The version for NES is my favorite

My favorite variation is Columns 3 for Sega Genesis


----------



## RikuCrafter (Apr 15, 2012)

TETRIS DS!

Just cause it had *REAL* Mario tetris.


----------



## YayMii (Apr 15, 2012)

Tetris Grand Master for me. Easy to control, and really fast. Tetris DS was too easy to play, I can easily rack up 1000 lines without even trying.

On another note, I really don't like how you have to buy the speed upgrades on the Facebook Tetris. It's almost like a pay2win situation.


----------



## MovieGuy (Apr 15, 2012)

I must agree with *regnad*

GB Color Tetris DX was the best tetris game I've ever played.


----------



## FireEmblemGuy (Apr 15, 2012)

Gahars said:


> I can't say I have any real preference; as long as it's still Tetris, then it's good enough for me.
> 
> I think it speaks well of a game when even a version made for desktops is addicting as balls.



Pretty much this, although I've always had trouble getting into mobile phone versions. If I had to pick my top 5 would probably be Tetris (NES, licensed), Tengen Tetris (NES, unlicensed), Tetris (GB), Tetris DS, and Tetris Battle/TetrisFriends.com (web).


----------



## jalaneme (Apr 16, 2012)

Tetris original gameboy
Tetris DX
Tetris plus
Tetris 3DS
Tetris IOS
Tetris Party
Tetris PS3

now if you started to talk about bejeweled i seriously love those games becasue they are easy to play if you are bored.


----------



## Nah3DS (Apr 16, 2012)

http://www.atarihq.com/tsr/special/tetrishist.html
Tetris's history is surely one of a kind


----------



## adamshinoda (Apr 16, 2012)

This one is my childhood, thanks to my grandma:


----------



## FAST6191 (Apr 16, 2012)

You lie adamshinoda- that console was all about the spy hunter clone and race game.

Anyway finally played the PSP version (PSP1000). A perfectly functional version I might even come to really like (the PSP dspad works but the DS and GBA SP works better/I am more used to it) with the bundled variants some of the best I have ever seen (TGM is about the only thing that comes close unless you consider tetris 2 as a variant) but I do so miss VS mode and as such the PSP version falls short of true greatness.

Oh yeah worst version of tetris- there was a games machine in the pub. Touchscreen that didn't work and it was done by objectives (granted it would have paid you if you won).


----------



## Wizerzak (Apr 16, 2012)

This one

(3D Tetris ftw!)

Seriously though , probably Tetris DS. Don't know why, just liked it.


----------



## Tsuteto (Apr 16, 2012)

The most favorite one I had was a Tetris and Dr Mario combo for the SNES.  Lots of good times out of that.

If we also include variations, Tetris Attack has QUITE the notable mention from me   Man competitions can be intense in that!


----------



## FireEmblemGuy (Apr 16, 2012)

I don't know if Tetris Attack really counts, since it was only given that name to help it sell in the US/Europe.

Still, I do love the Puzzle League games.


----------



## Necron (Apr 16, 2012)

I haven't played a new tetris game in a while, but the last one was really really good. Tetris Battle Gaiden for the SNES.


----------



## adamshinoda (Apr 17, 2012)

FAST6191 said:


> You lie adamshinoda- that console was all about the spy hunter clone and race game.
> 
> Anyway finally played the PSP version (PSP1000). A perfectly functional version I might even come to really like (the PSP dspad works but the DS and GBA SP works better/I am more used to it) with the bundled variants some of the best I have ever seen (TGM is about the only thing that comes close unless you consider tetris 2 as a variant) but I do so miss VS mode and as such the PSP version falls short of true greatness.
> 
> Oh yeah worst version of tetris- there was a games machine in the pub. Touchscreen that didn't work and it was done by objectives (granted it would have paid you if you won).



No I'm not, I'm serious. This "console" was called "Brick Game" and it was full of Tetris clone. It always contained hundreds of "games", but actually most of them are Tetris in many different kinds. When I was a child, this was everywhere, believe it or not, it was expensive back then


----------



## Vladimir (Apr 17, 2012)

adamshinoda said:


> FAST6191 said:
> 
> 
> > You lie adamshinoda- that console was all about the spy hunter clone and race game.
> ...



He's serious. Here in México, it was the same. Down here, Nintendo videogames were things we could only dream of to have, they were (even more) expensive and very hard to find, and the economy didn't helped. Those 9999 in 1 brick games were also my first "videogame" device, even though they were dirt cheap, i had to work a lot as a kid to buy one of those. I played Tetris for hours and hours and loved it. Years after, things got much better and we could afford the Gameboy and the NES, they were obviously better, but my brick game its something i'll always remember xD


----------



## FAST6191 (Apr 17, 2012)

Sorry I think that got lost in translation (I had meant it as something like "I enjoyed ? film" to which I would reply "you lie- you only watched it for the action sequences" or something) - I had several of those consoles as well (they used to sell them in Cornwall and other tourist traps around here for the sorts of money kids get as holiday spending money) and although they did feature a half decent game of tetris (a slightly worse version of the GB/GBC game although the controls and screen setup was pretty tight*) all the ones of those I either owned or had a go on had a nice little car racing and/or spyhunter clone that I and everybody else that had a go spent far more time playing than the tetris implementation.

*a couple had motion blur and a couple didn't, I could never quite figure out which was better.


----------



## MelodieOctavia (Apr 17, 2012)

adamshinoda said:


> This one is my childhood, thanks to my grandma:



Me: "Hey Grandma! My birthday is coming up! I would love a Game Boy"

Grandma on my birthday: "Here you go, buddy! Here's the game boy you asked for!"

Me: "Thanks....grandma...It's exactly what I wanted...*horrible fake smile*


GOD the same shit happened to me...but I still played the crap out of it. My favorite was the race car game and the snake game.


----------

